# Not sure what to think



## velocityJane (May 6, 2007)

I went to take a shower today so that my husband and I could go see the Spiderman movie as planned, somewhat irrelevant, but just to give you the context of things as they were, I noticed my husband had been in my laundry basket so I went in the room (he was on the computer) and asked "Why did you go through my laundry?" - And his response was "The way you accuse me of stuff - I'm going to have to get a gun"

I am very surprised and confused by his statment and let him know that. Granted we banter a lot with witty retorts but never to that level - typically we say "your fat ass..." etc but never a gun!

He says I am overreacting cos I said I am going to tell my sisters that's what he said cause I dont know what to think.

He refuses to apologize saying I am overreacting.

I don't consider him dangerous or feel endangered by him but I am quite taken aback by his statement and don't know what to make of it. Am I overeacting? Please help.


----------

